# Had to finally quit dance completely



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

The pain and the fatigue have become overwhelming. Guess I'm in a regression? And if FMS were my only issue, I might have a fighting chance. As soon as we get on better insurance January 1st, I need to start making a whole lot 'o doctor visits and get a bunch of tests. In the meantime, am attempting to take care of myself holistically. The bottom has finally fallen out.Had a Thai massage from a former dance partner. Didn't get as sick from it as I do from regular massages. Next time she will lower the intensity a bit as this was a bit more than my body could handle. She uses accupressure and focuses on energy meridians. It felt wonderful.... I even teared while she was doing it. I trust her because we've known each other a long time and she understands my sensitivities and illnesses. It was a healing experience for me.Giving up dance has been like giving up my right hand. I believe I was doing it on intermittent adrenaline surges born out of stubbornness....unwilling to give in.... but my adrenals are now apparently shot....as is the rest of my body.Not looking for sympathy... just needed a vent. I don't read or post on the bb very much anymore, but once in a while I read the clinical forums like this one and respond.Hope everyone is doing well. Keep up the good work, MM.Evie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Gosh, I know that feeling all too well. Sometimes reality just sets in, and there isn't much we can do about it.I also had a "reality check" the other day.Sucks. It just plain sucks.Hoping this is just a temporary setback, but hoping you do ok even if it isn't.







Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

So much for the better insurance. My husband's company reneged.I hate those reality days as much as you do, MM... seems I'm having a whole lot more of 'em these days. Don't think it's temporary, either.Feeling well? Those moments are so few and far between anymore.Oh well... I'm 52... I've had a fair life...time to focus more on helping the son.It could be worse.... at least I can still walk.....


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie!







 It is so good to see you here, hon.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm really sorry Evie. Reality bites. Plain and simple...............It could be worse.... at least I can still walk...................I love that! Some days, that's my mantra. LOL


----------



## Rene _M (Nov 18, 2004)

For sure, reality bites at times ! I'm no stranger to that, either.I did a little search through some of my files & found an interesting article that relates to the muscle pain & stiffness. I've had FM-etc. for at least 20 yrs & have done a llot of searching and personal trials to find what helps the most & mag-especially with malic acid in addition to supplementing with calcium really do seem to help.It also might be useful to do consistent herbal cleansing to relive some of the pain. I've found regular daily use of Milk Thistle makes a huge difference - keeps the body a lot more user friendly - lolDiet also can be a very significant factor in reducing the amount of pain some with FM experience. As far as I can figure it out people who are O-Blood Type feel better if they avoid the whole nightshade family (potatoe-tomato-eggplant). Another seemingly little know factor can be seafood in the diet. Especially shellfish, contain something that really can leave the muscles very stiff & painful - I love fresh salmon in season & about one serving in 2 weeks is about all I can have without paying quite a price - shrimp for me, is even more "painful" !Don't know if any of this helps at all, but keeping up some form of exercise is so very important. 3 years ago, I was having trouble walking a block, on a good day now I'm OK for even an hour. I just hate to see you having to give up something that means so much.


----------



## Rene _M (Nov 18, 2004)

OK, so I'm awake this morning - not - the article: http://www.bodyandfitness.com/Information/.../magnesium1.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course it all helps, Rene... is that your full name? (My sister goes by Rene but her full name is Corrine.) Nice to meet you....







I've tried so many different things to feel better in my 52 years. I've been vegan, I've been sugarless, I've gotten as thin as I could be, I've avoided nightshade vegies, I've even done denial... and am pretty good at that one...







.... but the bottom line is that the FMS is finally getting the best of me. I can't help but wonder if it may be related to menopause? It just keeps getting worse. I tried to ignore it and keep stretching and flexing in dance and pushing myself to the brink of passing out....but all to no avail, I guess. I just can't cut it anymore. My heart is very sad over this. I miss the comaraderie of my dance friends, instructors and supporters. I feel as if I've let everyone down (I bring in revenue for them cuz people found my pieces entertaining even if they weren't technically great.)I remember feeling the first pains of FMS when I was 15 and didn't know what it was, but I wasn't officially diagnosed until I was 38. It's been a steady downhill progression ever since.I don't have the official diagnosis yet, but I also suspect arthritis...especially in my hips and shoulders. I can barely move at times now. Seeing my doc in January and beginning a slew of tests, good insurance or not. Most of it should be at least covered 80%. (Now if I just didn't have to fork out over $2,000 for dental work for our son. This stuff always happens when there isn't any insurance. I hate what is happening to this country.)It's real tough to try to look at all that is still good in my life when I've lost something so precious. I feel as if yet another major part of me has died.I suppose I'll go through a period of grieving and then I will finally accept what has happened.Hi Rowe.... You don't have to wait for me to post here... you have all of my email addresses, Hon...  Love the turkey avatar.Well... I'm off to chat with my friends from Luilu's bb. We regularly chat every Saturday evening. It's a blast!







(and the company is adult...







) Hope you'll join us one of these times. We'd love to have you.Evie


----------

